# How I broke my brand new camera with my plow!



## JoeyM

From last year. My plow was maybe a week old. My camera was a day old:

http://www.youtube.com/user/manansal?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/JRa0cIhZNwg


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

lol.............


----------



## M & MD Lawn

Lmao!! thats funny


----------



## icudoucme

I feel your pain... I learned to always duct tape the mount to anything and everything. I lost mine on a canyon run in California. It blew right off my bike down into a ravine, but it gave me a great reason to upgrade to the HD


----------



## BUFF

Looks like you did some "product testing" for Go Pro, I'd get a hold of them and see if they'd swap it out for a new one. All they can say is no..........


----------



## G.Landscape

What mount were you using? I guess the only way it is GoPro fault is if the screw was faulty. 

But I would agree you might as well and try and get a new one. 

Better luck with the next one


----------



## coldcoffee

Oh ****, I'm still laughing.


----------



## pooleo8

I thought for sure the plow was coming down on it... but my gut hurts, sorry for you loss!


----------



## DodgeBlizzard

The sound effects made it hilarious. I just had to comment on your video. haha


----------



## Plow man Foster

ahaha! that sucks! 
You got some pretty good shots Before you ran it over though!


----------



## brianbora1

That was funny! Way to start out my day with a laugh! Thanks!


----------



## Burkartsplow

Are you going to submit into the short film category at the Cannes Film Festival? I see an Academy Award for best director in your future!!!payup


----------



## 7_below

Sucks u busted the camera but that was pretty funny


----------



## ppap

The resolution is incredible.


----------



## exmark

Send it back in and tell them it wont focus. I just bought a go pro 2 months ago, great camera but the suction cup mount comes lose very easily I have found out.


----------



## Mr.Markus

AHAHA! Funny cause it wasn't me. That does need an award though. Good that you can laugh at it yourself.


----------



## maelawncare

Quality looked good though. I subscribed to your youtube account hoping for new videos once you get a new camera. 

I have done that to my phone once.


----------



## Moonlighter

Thanks for posting that. LOL


----------



## ken643

Thats funny as hell, thank for sharing, Sorry about the new camera


----------



## plowninja

That was great I am glad I'm not only one who does dumb crap like that.


----------



## theholycow

They could use that video in a tv commercial for their product..."run over by a truck, it keeps recording". They might give you a new one for that even if they won't goodwill it for the mount failure...


----------



## djr623

at least you killed it doing something good, mine got sent through the washing machine in my pants pockets. dunzo


----------



## maverjohn

LOL !! I hope your finding this as funny as the rest of us, :laughing:


----------



## mchur01

I was waiting for the plow to drop onto it, lmao


----------



## Tango

Tires look new too.


----------



## cosgo

Im sorry you lost your camara, but love your sense of humor about it... Captions are priceless.


----------



## kubotazd21

Maybe Loctite next time. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Dr Who

LOL.... sucks that you broke the camera, but it was still some great footage!


----------



## DieselSlug

Wow, that sucks. Did have good picture quality tho! (before the encounter) As soon as the tire appeared i was getting prepared for some pancake.


----------



## JoeyM

oh well, live and learn. didn't have time to put the new gopro on, but snapped a phone pic:










.


----------



## homebuilt

did you see how well the zoom feature worked on that camera. it looked like it was literally touching the tire.


----------



## MatthewG

What setting do you run your gopro on? I have mine set on r4, it seems that in r5 it skips when played on my computer, but runs fine on my HDTV


----------



## BUFF

MatthewG;1425765 said:


> What setting do you run your gopro on? I have mine set on r4, it seems that in r5 it skips when played on my computer, but runs fine on my HDTV


I run my on R5 with no problems.


----------



## Dan85

Sorry about your camera, but that was pretty amusing! That was definitely some high quality video though, I was impressed.


----------



## move it

At least the screw didn't go into the tire, you would of seen it.


----------

